# Was ist mit den Festplattenpreisen los?



## Faye (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich hatte demnächst vor mir ein neue Backup HDD zu holen und hab mich mal in den Shops umgeguckt. 

Dort stellte ich fest, dass die Preise teilweise um über 100% gestiegen sind °_° wtf Hab ich was verpasst? Meine 1TB Samsung F3, welche ich in meinem System vor paar Monaten gekauft habe kostet mittlerweile knapp 100€, ich hab sie für ca. 42€ gekauft. 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was da los is? Hab mich auch schon in anderen Shops umgesehen, genau dasselbe Szenario 

Grüße


----------



## Colonia (24. Oktober 2011)

Also bei Alternate kostet die Samsung F3 Spinpoint mit 1TB 45€. Bei Amazon kostet die gleiche 56€.


----------



## Crenshaw (24. Oktober 2011)

Das liegt an den Überschwemmungen im Land der Herrsteller! Gabs schon ne Usernews zu  WD zum Beispiel musste die Produktion ganz einstellen..


----------



## Faye (24. Oktober 2011)

Achso, ok klingt logisch, hatte auch über Google nichts näheres finden können, danke für die Info


----------



## Crenshaw (24. Oktober 2011)

Sonst einfach mal bei usernews gucken da hats jemand etwas ausführlicher geschriebe


----------



## Own3r (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass die Festplattenpreise in Zukunft steigen werden. Zurzeit bekommt man die HDDs noch recht günstig.


----------



## Jimini (24. Oktober 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Festplattenpreise in Zukunft steigen werden. Zurzeit bekommt man die HDDs noch recht günstig.


 Womit begründest du diese Annahme?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crenshaw (24. Oktober 2011)

Glaub ich nicht. Die Produktion wird wieder aufegenommen werden, und dann gehen die Preise wieder runter.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Oktober 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Das liegt an den Überschwemmungen im Land der Herrsteller! Gabs schon ne Usernews zu  WD zum Beispiel musste die Produktion ganz einstellen..


 Die Preise sind genau nach dem gleichen Effekt gestiegen, wie nach Fukushima. Ach Moment, da sind die Preise ja gar nicht gestiegen, obwohl da auch nen Haufen Zeug der Elektkro-industrie hergestellt wird und viele Konzerne für Tage die Produktion eingestellt haben. Halte die Überschwemmung eher für nen Vorwand.


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja WD musste die Produktion komplatt einstellen und in Japan ist die Produktiontatsächlichkaum zum Erliegen gekommen.. Was mich nicht wundern würde wenn die jetzt dann nächtes Jahr die Preise zwar wieder senken aber dann nch auf alten Preis sondern 10-20 Euro drüber.


----------



## DirkVie (25. Oktober 2011)

Interessant ist jedenfalls die Begründung, dass durch die Katastrophe die Nachfrage nach Festplatten gestiegen wäre. Soso, Land unter heißt also, dass die Menschheit dringend neue HDD`s braucht. Netter Vorwand, um mal wieder an der Preisspirale drehen zu können.


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

DirkVie schrieb:


> Interessant ist jedenfalls die Begründung, dass durch die Katastrophe die Nachfrage nach Festplatten gestiegen wäre. Soso, Land unter heißt also, dass die Menschheit dringend neue HDD`s braucht. Netter Vorwand, um mal wieder an der Preisspirale drehen zu können.


 
Wer sagt denn sowas  Die Produktion usste eingestellt werden! Deswegen Weniger Ware= Höherer Preis!


----------



## DirkVie (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok, aber ich gehe mal nicht von einer Verknappung aus, zumindest noch nicht momentan. Man sollte schon devon ausgehen, dass die Preise schonmal vorsorglich angezogen haben. Ich finde jedenfalls die Begründung, die mehrfach las, schon sehr scheinheilig. Wie war das damals noch mit den Ram Preisen, als mal mehrere Fabriken in Flammen aufgingen? Klar, hier handelt es sich natürlich um keine Absicht, nur ist es immer sehr fragwürdig, wenn direkt darauf die Preise derart anziehen, obwohl noch mehr als genug vorrätig sein müsste.


----------



## Jimini (25. Oktober 2011)

DirkVie schrieb:


> Ok, aber ich gehe mal nicht von einer Verknappung aus, zumindest noch nicht momentan. Man sollte schon devon ausgehen, dass die Preise schonmal vorsorglich angezogen haben. Ich finde jedenfalls die Begründung, die mehrfach las, schon sehr scheinheilig. Wie war das damals noch mit den Ram Preisen, als mal mehrere Fabriken in Flammen aufgingen? Klar, hier handelt es sich natürlich um keine Absicht, nur ist es immer sehr fragwürdig, wenn direkt darauf die Preise derart anziehen, obwohl noch mehr als genug vorrätig sein müsste.


 
Festplatten sind relativ empfindlich und lassen sich nicht sonderlich gut lagern, soweit ich weiß. Das würde erklären, wieso so schnell kaum noch welche verfügbar sind. Manche Versender haben kaum noch welche im Angebot (siehe z.B. ALTERNATE ). Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Hersteller absichtlich kleinere Stückzahlen zu höheren Preisen verkaufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ozzelot (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir gestern mal hier eine bestellt, mal gucken ob die liefern, der Händler sagt mir absolut gar nichts und hat auch noch keine Bewertungen irgendwo. Daher hab ich zur Sicherheit auch erst mal per Nachnahme bestellt, damit bin ich ja auf der sicheren Seite und es ist immer noch wesentlich billiger als bei den großen Händlern, falls es denn klappt. 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## SveD (28. Oktober 2011)

Man kann zZ auch zu Externen greifen und diese dann ausbauen und in den PC, heute hab ich bei Saturn eine externe 1,5 TB mit USB 3 Gehäuse für 55€ gekauft (aktuelle Werbung), verbaut ist eine WD Caviar Green, welche bei geizhals für ~90€ gelistet ist. Und per USB Kabel am PC ~100MB/sec rüber bringt, das finde ich top und günstig, leider gab es die 2TB (nur 66€) Variante zZ nicht bei Saturn, zum grund wurde mir gesagt, "Die liefern zur Zeit nicht aus wegen der Katastrophe, aber wir denken, dass wir in 1-2 Wochen die Festplatten bekommen und dann auch für den Preis wie zZ in der Werbung angegeben verkaufen" <-- Glaube ich nicht und daher habe ich lieber jetzt die 1,5 Variante gekauft anstatt dann zu warten und überteuert eine 2TB angeboten zu bekommen.


----------



## Ozzelot (28. Oktober 2011)

Gibts da auch schnellere Modelle, brauch sie nicht nur als Datengrab? Naja erstmal wart ich ab was es mit dem Händler gibt, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## SveD (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube es können auch Seagate drinne sein, aber auch nur die "Grab Platten" und in unserem Saturn sind ALLE 500-1000 GB internen HDDs weg aus den Regalen.


----------



## Atholon (28. Oktober 2011)

@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Hard drive shortages and higher prices coming after massive flooding in Thailand | This is my next...


----------



## PAN1X (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei Alternate gibt es im Moment keine 3,5-Zoll Festplatte für unter 67€. Ich finde das ganz schön heftig, vorallem, da bald Weihnachten ansteht und ich vorsorglich ein Geschenk zusammenbasteln wollte. Hmpf.


----------



## Ozzelot (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns gibts ab morgen im Media Markt externe Festplatte, hier die drei die zumindest schonmal im Prospekt stehen.
Einmal die Toshiba STOR.E Alu 2 2,5" USB 2.0 500GB für 44€, 750GB für 59€,
dann die CnMemory Zinc 2,5" USB 3.0 1TB für 69€, 750GB für 59€
und die CnMemory Spaceloop 3,5" USB 3.0 2TB für 69€, 1TB für 49€
Für mich ist jetzt nur die Frage was für eine Platte drin steckt, im moment liebeugel ich mit der Spaceloop 1 oder 2 TB Version, hat die vielleicht irgendwer schon und weiß was drin stecken kann. Im PC Bild Spiele 10/2011 Test war eine Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST32000641AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland verbaut, das hört sich ja schon gar nicht so schlecht an. In Produktbewertungen hatten andere z.B. Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EARS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EADS) | Geizhals.at EU verbaut und ein paar auch die Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103SI) | Geizhals.at EU obwohl das Teils glaub ich auch noch die Spaceloop mit USB 2.0 Variante war. Angeblich kann man sie auch ohne Probleme ausbauen und bei defekt wieder einbauen und umtauschen, da kein Siegel oder so beim ausbau zerreist. Ich bräuchte sie nicht als Daten Festplatte sondern auch schon für Spiele und ggf. Programme falls mein 64GB SSD voll ist, reicht so eine Cavier Green auch für Spiele etc. oder ist das zu langsam, 1-2 Spiele passen ja auch noch auf die SSD, aber mit Steam z.B. wirds schon knapp?

Gruß
Ozzelot

Edit: Müsste ich die Seagate am SATA 6gb anschließen, weil mein zukunftiges Board hat nur zwei SATA 6gb Anschlüsse einer für die SSD und den anderen wollte ich eigentlich offen halten für eine zweite SSD in der Zukunft?


----------



## Ozzelot (31. Oktober 2011)

So war heute bei Media Markt und hab mir die Crucial 64GB SSD für 85€ und eine externe Platte CnMemory Spaceloop USB 3.0 für 49€ geholt. Das externe Gehäuse ist leider echt relativ billig verarbeitet und fällt so schon halb auseinander, da die Festplatte innen nicht fixiert oder festgeschraubt werden kann. Hab direkt mal reingeguckt und habe eine Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103SI), ich denke damit kann ich zufrieden sein für 49€. Hab auch nach Anfrage von BenchIT bescheid bekommen, das aufgrund der Vorfälle in Thailand im moment Lieferschwierigkeiten bestehen, aber das sie laut ihrem Großhändler eine neue Lieferung am 04.11. erwarten, wenns klappt werde ich dann wohl auch die Spinpoint F3 behalten und ggf. die andere bei ebay verkaufen, vielleicht ja sogar mit Gewinn.


----------



## iP Man (31. Oktober 2011)

Ozzelot schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern mal hier eine bestellt, mal gucken ob die liefern, der Händler sagt mir absolut gar nichts und hat auch noch keine Bewertungen irgendwo. Daher hab ich zur Sicherheit auch erst mal per Nachnahme bestellt, damit bin ich ja auf der sicheren Seite und es ist immer noch wesentlich billiger als bei den großen Händlern, falls es denn klappt.
> 
> Gruß
> Ozzelot



Bewertung von BenchIT - Meinungen auf Schottenland.de

3 bewertungen und die 3 haben die ware nie erhalten xD


----------



## Ozzelot (31. Oktober 2011)

Jo daher hab ich ja auch auf Nachnahme bestellt, so geh ich ja kein Risiko ein, wenn was kommt freu ich mich, wenn nicht auch egal.  Zudem hab ich ja jetzt auch erstmal dei Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA II (HD103SI) die wird ja vorläufig erstmal reichen, auch wenn sie etwas langsamer als eine Spinpoint F3 ist.


----------



## soprano (1. November 2011)

Ich frage mich nur ob die Preise jetzt noch weiter so drastisch steigen. Ich werde mir erst Anfang Dezember einen neuen Rechner holen. Sollte ich lieber jetzt eine Spinpoint F3 1TB holen? Ich weiß, dass sich der Preis bereits verdoppelt hat, aber ich werde eine gute HD brauchen (kein Datengrab). Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich die Preise im Laufe dieses Monats beruhigen. Ich hab eher Angst es wird noch schlimmer.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## T'PAU (1. November 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass die Preise dieses Jahr nicht mehr sinken werden. Von heut auf morgen sind so eine Hochwasserkatastrophe und deren Folgen nicht zu bewältigen. Dann muss die Produktion erstmal wieder anlaufen usw....
Wird wohl noch bis nächstes Frühjahr dauern. 

Blöder Zeitpunkt. Hab mir Mitte Oktober grad ein neues Backup-System aufgebaut mit 'nem Icy Box USB3 Schnellwechselgehäuse und 'ner WD10EARS. Nun wollte ich mir 'ne weitere WD10EARS kaufen... no way bei fast *verdreifachtem* Preis!


----------



## Ozzelot (1. November 2011)

Wie gesagt kauft euch erstmal ne externe bei MM oder Saturn und kommt dann mit der bis nächstes Jahr aus ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange, dann kann man sich ja immer noch ohne Probleme ne F3 Spinpoint nachrüsten. In der externen die ich gekauft hab, kann laut Kommentaren im Netz auch eine WD10EARS drin sein.


----------



## Sixxer (3. November 2011)

Ich fliege am 14.11. für 3 Wochen nach Thailand. Und wie immer wenn ich dort vor Ort bin decke ich mit allmöglichem Hardwarezeugs ein. Dieses Jahr werden es USB 3.0 Sticks und SSD's sein. Die Preise dort liegen etwa 70 % niedriger wie hier in D. Mal sehen wie die Preise dort bei HDD's liegen. Ob sie auch so wahnsinnig in die Höhe gestiegen sind oder ob die Preisspirale nur ein in D oder der EU hausgemachtes Problem ist um sich die Taschen zu füllen. Ich werde auch versuchen entsprechende Fotos zu schießen damit man hier mal sehen kann das es auch billiger geht und keiner hungern muß.


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2011)

Ich bin ja mal auf den Fall gespannt, dass mir eine meiner Festplatten kaputtgeht und ich auf die Gewährleistung poche und Ersatz fordere...ich hoffe, da passiert in den nächsten Monaten nichts.

MfG Jimini


----------



## soprano (3. November 2011)

Der Preis für die Samsung Spinpoint F3 hat sich bei Mindfactory mal eben ein weiteres mal verdoppelt. Als ich Sie vor 2-3 Wochen auf meinen "Merkzettel" gepackt habe, lag sie bei 47€ oder sowas. Jetzt liegt der Preis mittlerweile bei 209€


----------



## axxo (3. November 2011)

Hoffentlich hat das nicht solange Auswirkung wie damals die Krise mit den Rambausteinen Anfang der 90er Jahre, damals wurde Ram dann auch zu horrenden Preisen gehandelt und das über 5-10Jahre hinweg.


----------



## Atholon (4. November 2011)

Die momentanen Spekulationen gehen von ersten Preissenkungen mitte 2012 aus.


----------



## T'PAU (4. November 2011)

Meine externe WD10EARS für 53€ (14.10.) kostet mittlerweile im gleichen Laden *193€*! Aber immerhin noch verfügbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. November 2011)

Da waren die Festplatten wohl nah am Wasser gebaut könnte man meinen.

Kaum möglich bei den Preisen ne Festplatte überhaupt noch ordentlich in ne Beratung mit einzubeziehen.
Bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen entweder den hohen Preis hinzunehmen oder dazu zu raten die alte Platte weiterzuverwenden, eventuell mit ner SSD.


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. November 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde versuchen meine 1 Jahr alte Spinpoint F3 zu verkaufen, ich hab damals 50€ gezahlt, mit Glück bekomme ich ja mehr dafür.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2011)

Ich würde da noch etwas warten...denke die steigt noch


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. November 2011)

Hier ist noch nen Thread zu dem Thema:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...voraussichtlich-im-ersten-quartal-2012-a.html


MFG


----------



## Supeq (8. November 2011)

Mist hab vor einem Monat nur 3 Seagate Barracudas 2TB geholt, hätte ich mal mein gesamtes erspartes investiert, dann würd ich mir jetzt von dem erlös nen porsche holen xD


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

Erst 2012? Na toll.  Wollte mal wieder eine HDD nachrüsten.
So siehts bei WD im Moment aus.


----------



## oldDirty (8. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Festplatten sind relativ empfindlich und lassen sich nicht sonderlich gut lagern, soweit ich weiß.


Verwechselt Du das gerade mit Zitronen und Bannanen?
HDD's kannst Du lagern bis....sonstwann.


----------



## 4riders_de (9. November 2011)

Das Problem liegt nicht nur am überschwemmten Werk von WD sondern besonders bei den kleinen Zulieferfirmen für die Motoren.. von diesen sind Sie alle abhängig..

Btw. spielt die Geldgeilheit der Distris einen großen Faktor, durch das Gefühl der Knappheit aus Presse etc meinen Sie alle, Traummargen für Ihre Lagerware zu erhalten..


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2011)

Vor ein paar tagen kam in den ZDF-nachrichten ein Sprecher von CT der sagte im april 2012 sollen die preise wieder den stand von vor so 2 monaten haben, also recht billig


----------



## iP Man (9. November 2011)

april... uff. brauch unbedingt jetzt eine aber bei den preisen niemals


----------



## RuXeR (10. November 2011)

Ein Tipp von mir.

Guckt mal bei Ebay. Hab da ne HD103SJ (neu) für 60€ inkl bekommen und nen Kumpel von mir eine HD204UI (auch neu) für 65€ inkl.


----------



## Astrong (11. November 2011)

In Deutschland wurde der Diesel um mehr als 10 Cent erhöht...     lag bestimmt daran, dass in China ein Reissack umgefallen ist.

Genauso ist es mit den HDDs, die suchen einen Grund die Preise raufzusetzen. Selbst Hersteller, die nicht von der Flut betroffen sind haben die Preise einfach mal raufgesetzt.


----------



## Bastian83 (26. November 2011)

Hallo,
es macht also aktuell wenig Sinn sich nach HDD umzusehen, weil die einfach unverschämt teuer geworden sind?

Wollte mir eine zu Weihnachten wünschen, aber dann wird es eben erst ein paar Monate später zum Geburtstag der Fall sein 

Die Eco Greens und Spinpoints sind doch immer noch die besten HDDs, meinetwegen auch neben den Caviar Modellen von WD oder?

Danke


----------



## robbe (26. November 2011)

Du musst die Augen offen halten. Manchmal gibt es noch günstige Externe Platten.


----------



## sebbelzsch (28. November 2011)

Toll, eine meiner HDDs geht natürlich genau jetzt kaputt. Die Platte ist von Seagate und hat noch bis Ende Januar 2012 Garantie(das ist fast schon wieder gut). Hat evtl. jemand eine Ahnung wie es derzeit mit dem Service bei Festplatten, insbesondere von Seagate, aussieht?

Sonnige Grüße

Sebbel


----------



## Jimini (2. Dezember 2011)

Immerhin ein kleiner Lichtblick:
Festplattenkrise: Erste Fabrik von WD in Thailand baut wieder Festplatten - Golem.de

MfG Jimini


----------

